# Recordings You Treasure



## Kogami (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey TC,
I just wanted to start this thread to see what some of your most prized/favorite recordings are. It can be from any time period or instrument. I'll start off.

The DG Recording of Beethoven's 29th Piano Sonata by Emil Gilels
The Chicago Philharmonic / Fritz Reiner Recording of Dvorak's Ninth
The Vladimir Ashkenazy / Andre Previn / LSO performance of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Concerto
The Pierre Boulez / NYP Recording of Firebird 
The Evgeny Kissin version of Chopin's 'Raindrop' Prelude Op.28 No.10
Your move TC.
Regards,
Kogami


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The only ones I can think of that I treasure are both on the Chandos label. This Bryden Thompson version of the Sinfonia Antartica seems to be the definitive one for me.









And this premier recording of Herbert Howells' Piano Concerto No. 1 and also his fun Penguinski are quite valuable to me.









Edit: Sorry I do not know how to delete the double image post. Very puzzling.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Hector Boulez 
Some that come to mind immediately:
Pascal Rogé's reocording of Ravel's Piano concertos
Quartetto Italiano playing Schubert's final 4 quartets
Vladimir Ashkenazy playing Mozart Piano Concertos 20, 21, 23 & 27
Sir Charles Mackerras conducting Schubert symphonies 5, 8 and 9
Itzhak Perlman and Vladimir Ashkenazy playing Beethoven violin sonatas 5 and 9


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are a few #1;







..













..















/ptr


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Weston said:


> The only ones I can think of that I treasure are both on the Chandos label. This Bryden Thompson version of the Sinfonia Antartica seems to be the definitive one for me.
> 
> View attachment 18981


Thanks for that, I'll check that one out!

I haven't listened to classical music for long enough to claim anything on this subject.. Wouldn't want to lose my Furtwangler 1945 Brahms first finale though (despite the bad playing by the brass at points in the starting section.) But who knows, maybe I'll find one that I judge infinitely better!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are a few #2;







..













..















/ptr


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kogami said:


> Hey TC,
> I just wanted to start this thread to see what some of your most prized/favorite recordings are. It can be from any time period or instrument. I'll start off.
> 
> The DG Recording of Beethoven's 29th Piano Sonata by Emil Gilels
> ...


Who is this Hector,Pierre's kid brother?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are a few #3;







..













..















/ptr


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

moody said:


> Who is this Hector,Pierre's kid brother?


The ******* son of Hector Berlioz and Pierre Boulez


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are a few #4;







..













..















/ptr


----------



## Kogami (Jun 12, 2012)

I am a big fan of Claudio Arrau for Beethoven, but sometimes I like Gilels more direct and fiery tone better. Whom do you prefer?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are a final few #5;







..













..















And these are just the first 25 of several thousand indispensable recordings!

/ptr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Kogami said:


> I am a big fan of Claudio Arrau for Beethoven, but sometimes I like Gilels more direct and fiery tone better. Whom do you prefer?


I don't have one favourite Beethoven pianist, I'm a pluralist and thus find that only allowing myself to prefer one interpreter detrimental for my understanding of music. Both Arrau and Gilels are fine Beethovians, but there are at least two dozen pianists that I find indispensable in LvB!

/ptr


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow,...basically, every recording I have deemed 'the best' is a prized and treasured recording. Therefore, there are far too many for me to find a 300 x 300 pic for


----------

